# non-white space marine chapters



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i know "race" is completely different in the 40k universe, but it seems like all space marine chapters are mostly white men....

is there any non-white space marine chapters, the only ones i can think of are salamanders (dark skinned/black) and white scars (mongol/asian) but thats it, every other chapter is white..

is there any other non-white chapter besides salamanders and white scars?


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Any Chapter that is descendant from the Salamanders and White Scars. The primarchs traits alter the forms of the space marines their genetics create. Say a Black person becomes a Blood Angel, very good chance it will change his skin pigment to white. Same goes the other way.


----------



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

JelloSea said:


> Any Chapter that is descendant from the Salamanders and White Scars. The primarchs traits alter the forms of the space marines their genetics create. Say a Black person becomes a Blood Angel, very good chance it will change his skin pigment to white. Same goes the other way.


so for instance

so for instance.. pre-heresy thousand sons, would they have red skin..


what "race" are grey knights?


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

The fucking awesome race from the Badass. No seriously they were from what we've seen so far a mixture of all the caucasian legions so they remained so. Haven't seen any spanish,asian,or african looking GK's. Have a better chance with the Deathwatch.Sad no one's really giving them any attention anymore.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

IIRC the Dark Angels are supposed to be Native American.


----------



## gally912 (Jan 31, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> IIRC the Dark Angels are supposed to be Native American.


That would be Raven Guard, natch.

You can usually tell by nomenclature-

Ultramarines with "Ventris" are greco-roman

Dark Angels with Azrael, Ezikeal are Anglo

Space Wolves with "Viking" names are nordic

etc etc etc


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

gally912 said:


> That would be Raven Guard, natch.
> 
> You can usually tell by nomenclature-
> 
> ...


Raven guard are all albino with compleatly black eyes... i've never seen a native american that looled like that.


----------



## Gaius Marius (May 15, 2011)

Modern DA recruit from feral worlds that are very like Native American cultures. Raven Guard are more like VC. At least some of the relictors were black as mentioned in Atlas Infernal. Crimson Fists are hispanic, as are the Mordians in names at least.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Emperorguard500 said:


> so for instance.. pre-heresy thousand sons, would they have red skin..


Only if they get sunburn. TS had a more persian/egyptian look.



Emperorguard500 said:


> what "race" are grey knights?


Grey Knights are a bunch of psykers collected from all over the galaxy so they aren't one specific race. Unless you count 'psyker' as a race.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Emperorguard500 said:


> i know "race" is completely different in the 40k universe, but it seems like all space marine chapters are mostly white men....
> 
> is there any non-white space marine chapters, the only ones i can think of are salamanders (dark skinned/black) and white scars (mongol/asian) but thats it, every other chapter is white..
> 
> is there any other non-white chapter besides salamanders and white scars?


This old chestnut again?:scratchhead:

Space marines can be whatever colour you want them to be, nothing in fluff or anything else says that all BA have to be blonde with blue eyes. Salamanders are black because of a fault in their geneseed that makes their skin black (as opposed to being brown like someone of African descent). 



> Say a Black person becomes a Blood Angel, very good chance it will change his skin pigment to white. Same goes the other way.


Really, where the hell did you get that idea from:shok:

If you want your SM to be of a different ethnic group from the rest then paint them like it, if you want them to be mixed then paint them like it.
The reason 40K tends to present their poster boys as being white is that is the market they are aiming at, the vast majority of gamers are white, middle class adolescents. It really is as simple as that.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

gally912 said:


> That would be Raven Guard, natch.
> 
> You can usually tell by nomenclature-
> 
> ...


Whilst those chapters/legions do follow those traits, theres nothing that says they follow those physical characteristics. And the Raven Guard as has been said are definetly not native american.


----------



## Machiavellismx (Sep 11, 2011)

A couple of years ago in a White Dwarf, I seen a black SM. Like the above post, most gamers are white, so they paint their troops white. There's no reason why you couldn't represent different races or types of people. 

think how much of a badass Riddick would be as a SM.


----------



## revan4559 (Aug 9, 2010)

Im getting abit tired of reading that its the Salamanders gene-seed that makes them completely black as its only about 50% to do with that. Salamanders are completely black due to their homeworld's systems sun puts out quite alot of wierd radiation and loght that in turn makes the which in turn makes their slightly flawed Melanchromic Organ turn them fully black. If you read the description of the Melanchromic Organ then you will see that ALL marines go darker the more they are exposed to high levels of sunlight. And ontop of that the chapters rumored to use the gene-seed of the Salamanders have light skin so in actual fact for why most marines are white is because its down to where the marine themselves come from.


----------



## General-jwj (Sep 22, 2011)

Let's not forget the Mortificators from Graham McNeills Warriors of Ultramar. As far as the fragmentary descriptions of them go, they're all black. 
They come from a death-world where humans are divided in tribes that constantly fight each other to prove the Space Marines they are worthy of being chosen, so either the black tribes are the fiercest (or the whole human population is black), and the whole chapter's made up of black people, or there is some diversity and it wasn't explored in the book.

Anyway, what's not to love about them ? A successor chapter from the Ultramarines that pretty much stopped venerating the Codex like some kind of god-send yet still manages to accrue as many battle honors as actual first-founding chapters such as the Space Wolves and Dark Angels. They're the best thing ever to come out of the Ultramarine gene-seed, in my humble opinion


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Even in our own technological backwater of today, there's mathmatical models married with evidence from anthropological studies that you only need to go back as far as the time of Christ to find a common ancestor for anyone in the world. In that light, you could almost say that race and color from any Old Terra based groupings would have been absolutely subsumed into the greater mass of humanity tens of thousands of years prior. You're more likely to get differences in skin tone for entire planets due to the ambient amount of solar radiation present, or physical characteristics based on small variances in gravity compared to Terran standard... or even the breadth of the original gene-pool in the colonized world.

Talking about an interesting planet in WH40K that has some special wierdness due to the original group of 300 colonists being able to breed their way across a whole planet. A society of banjo playing, Emperor-worshipin' down-home folks! I suppose this is what happened to the original Navigators, who preserved and propogated their specific mutation.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

White Scars definitely
I think GW had them look more European in the past, but the cover of Savage Scars clearly shows an Asiatic-looking White Scar

Salamanders...not sure that they look African
in most of the art I've seen, they look like Europeans with black skin and red eyes because of mutation


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

according to this:

*Melanchromic Organ*

*Phase 13:* This implant controls the amount of melanin in a Marine's skin. Exposure to high levels of sunlight will result in the Marine's skin darkening to compensate. It also protects the Marine from other forms of radiation.


Space Marines can be painted any skin color and be justified that this organ has changed the color to protect the said Marines from a rad rich environ.

I mean really.... just paint them the way you want.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

*skin colour* is one thing, I think people are talking about *race*

a European with a high amount of melanin in his skin is still a European in the same way an albino African person is still African
race is more than just skin colour/hair colour
an obvious one is facial features

that said, I think Jonah Orion in DoW looks black (racially African)


----------



## rayrod64 (Apr 19, 2011)

MontytheMighty said:


> *skin colour* is one thing, I think people are talking about *race*
> 
> 
> True the rest of you are talking about race, but the OP stated all SM were "white men"... Nothing to do with race,,,,
> ...


----------

